# Mundus ....Strange ones



## Dany (Jan 27, 2017)

I do not collect movie cameras. So my first reaction when I saw these two cameras at the bottom of a cardboard box in a flea market was to leave the place and resume my camera hunting.
But I remembered suddenly a page of the Mckeown's guide describing the same gears (pages 703 and 704).
Actually, I did not have in hand movie cameras but a couple of odd still image cameras that looked like movie cameras.
These two pieces were manufactured by a French company called Mundus . They are seldom seen , even in France. 
Both of them are in fact built like movie cameras but without any film winding motor . They are fitted with removable lens. They were loaded with color movie films to produce color slides

My Mundus color shows a very rough and square design. 
It has been produced in December 1957 (according to the sticker inside the camera). It is fitted with a Roussel 25 mm f:2.8 lens on Atos 2 shutter.
The images obtained with this odd gear were sized 8x14 mm . The camera was loaded with a length of double eight movie film and produced about 300 images with one length of film.






My Mundus color 65 was released circa 1975.
The design is far more sophisticated but the principle is still the same 
The lens is a Berthiot 20 mm f:2.8 mounted on Atos 2 shutter.
Produced images were 10x15 mm in size and the camera used 16 mm movie film . 400 images could be made with one length of film.










The price of each processed image was obviously extremely low
Mundus offered a complete range of accessories like  slides projectors to go with the cameras and  to form a complete system.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 27, 2017)

Neat; never seen anything like that before.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 27, 2017)

Very cool pieces......I remember a guy back in the 80's, an old customer of mine at a photo lab, that used one of these to make stop motion films.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 27, 2017)

That is really cool.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 27, 2017)

I've never heard of this type of movie-film type camera before. Thanks for sharing this post with us.


----------



## compur (Jan 29, 2017)

Cool find.

There were a few other still cameras that used movie film. The Steky was one:
Steky - Camera-wiki.org - The free camera encyclopedia

There were a few others. 

Also some that used 35mm film cassettes but were engineered like a movie camera like the Yashica Sequelle:
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8648/15713341074_d174f414c1_b.jpg


----------



## Dany (Jan 30, 2017)

I forgot to tell you....
I got the lot of two cameras for 20 euros (21.45 USD, 2317 Nepalese Rupee)


----------

